# Cheaper prices on IGF



## MuscleResearch (Jun 14, 2005)

Our prices across the board have been lowered but the best deal is 4 vials for $480 or $120 each.

Best regards,

MR

www.muscle-research.com


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

MuscleResearch said:


> Our prices across the board have been lowered but the best deal is 4 vials for $480 or $120 each.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> ...


Just bought this yesterday....


----------



## bigsteve (Jul 11, 2006)

does that include postage at $480?:lift:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

bigsteve said:


> does that include postage at $480?:lift:


Yes, taxes, postage and product.

But I am in the states.

Shoot the dude an e-mail and ask him if he will cover the cost of shipping to the UK.

I am on 80mcg and today doing shoulders I had a vicious pump, almost painfull actually.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2007)

are you taking 80mcg pre or post workout?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> are you taking 80mcg pre or post workout?


I had no access to it post workout as I workout during work.

I just whacked it first thing in the morning.


----------



## mojoe (May 10, 2007)

Haven't taken any steroids for about 7 years, have been using various supplements creatine ect.Thinking of using steroids again would like to try igf.

Any advice on how much I would have to take or if I would have to take anything else with this ?

Appreciate anyones coments or advice.

Mojoe


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Either way really.

Start out with 50mcg and see how it goes.


----------

